
Hacker News Karma Tracking with MondayMetrics - gop1
https://medium.com/mondaymetrics/hacker-news-karma-tracking-with-mondaymetrics-177535e31cbf
======
Overtonwindow
Could this be used to track the metrics of other users ?

~~~
gop1
Yes, it just needs userid. Karma of users is publically available so it can
track it.

